# stackmat timer vs qj



## evilmephisto (Nov 24, 2010)

what do you guys recomend stackmat or qj?


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

QJ, it is soooooo much cheaper!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, but stackmats have a nicer looking display, can save times, connect to the displays, and I think they're more accurate.


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you have the money get a stackmat. If you are cheap get the Qj
Stackmat have more features and are probably better. If you are willing to pay then buy Stackmat


----------



## avgdi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a QJ, but I recommend you spend the extra money and get a stackmat. It has more features and can be plugged into your computer, which is awesome.
The QJ is really light and just feels cheap. The stackmat has some weight to it and feels really sturdy.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

andrewki said:


> QJ, it is soooooo much cheaper!


 
Yes, QJ timers are very cheap... I wouldn't take mine as a representative sample but it's a piece of ****.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I think [stackmats are] more accurate.



What makes you think so?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2010)

Stefan said:


> What makes you think so?


 
Stupidity. It is so much easier saying something dumb than looking for the true fact...

For everyone who is wondering:


----------



## 4. (Nov 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Stupidity. It is so much easier saying something dumb than looking for the true fact...
> 
> For everyone who is wondering:


 
rofl "Time Machine"


----------



## apwhitelaw (Nov 24, 2010)

If there are so many people who use this for cubing, why the hell doesn't some person go out and make one specifically for cubing? Wouldn't that make a ton of money? I mean, I just wonder how a timer for stacking cups got incorporated into solving rubik's cubes. Beats me.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 24, 2010)

Stackmat. If you get the 2nd gen one, you can save times and plug it in to CCT. It also clips onto the stackMAT.

Lolfact: On the stacktimer, it says "speedstacks stackmat". On the actual stackmat, it says "Official timing device of the WSSA".


----------



## Bryan (Nov 27, 2010)

apwhitelaw said:


> If there are so many people who use this for cubing, why the hell doesn't some person go out and make one specifically for cubing? Wouldn't that make a ton of money? I mean, I just wonder how a timer for stacking cups got incorporated into solving rubik's cubes. Beats me.


 
Because at the time, it was a decide that did pretty much exactly what needed to get done. Creating a device especially for a small community costs a lot of money.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 27, 2010)

apwhitelaw said:


> If there are so many people who use this for cubing, why the hell doesn't some person go out and make one specifically for cubing? Wouldn't that make a ton of money? I mean, I just wonder how a timer for stacking cups got incorporated into solving rubik's cubes. Beats me.


 
Rubiks did make a timer. But it was super expensive and kinda sucked anyway, so no one used it.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 27, 2010)

Probably Stackmat. My QJ has had a lot of problems and keeps malfunctioning. The Stackmat is the one they use in competitions, it can plug into your computer, and is much more durable IMO.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a qj and 15 students of mine have one. None of them has ever stopped working and they are pretty rough with them. They do feel flimsy, but they are actually quite durable. From the posts here I wouldn't say the stackmat has had a perfect record of reliability. So I'd say it's about even.

The qj will not save times or hook up to a computer or display, so later on if you decide you want one then you're going to have to spend the extra money to get a stackmat. If you have the extra money and you want a display or connect to a computer, then get the stackmat. If you are strapped for cash, a qj will do the job. It does kind of prepare you for how a competition will be. The only complaint I have is that waiting the extra time for the green light to turn on is a little annoying.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 27, 2010)

All the QJs I've seen cannot be started with your right hand on the timer (as if you were doing OH with your left hand). I don't know if this is the case with all the QJ timers. Can people who have them check?


----------



## Hiero (Nov 27, 2010)

No, I can't do it.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> All the QJs I've seen cannot be started with your right hand on the timer (as if you were doing OH with your left hand). I don't know if this is the case with all the QJ timers. Can people who have them check?


 
I just tried it on mine, in starts with one hand on it.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine starts with my left hand on it but not my right hand. I should change hands for OH.


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2010)

they did do that the rubiks company did and it has a million features but it costs 100 bucks.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Mine starts with my left hand on it but not my right hand.



I have the same issue, but only on my lap or a metallic surface. On a normal wooden table, that doesn't happen with mine. Where have you tried it?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine doesn't start like yours on any surface lol


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2010)

i got a qj timer because my stackmat timer started malfunctioning. it has the two lights flash, but then it goes "1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...". Does anybody know how to fix it? If you do, i would really appreciate it if you PMed me on my youtube channel


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

ianography said:


> it has the two lights flash, but then it goes "1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...".



What's wrong with that?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 27, 2010)

My QJ broke within 10 solves. Need to open it up and fix it or replace with stackmat.

Does the cheaper one connect to computers?

$27.62

$35.09


----------



## Things_falling_apart (Nov 29, 2010)

I have that cheaper one and it doesn't connect to a computer.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Nov 29, 2010)

I also have the cheap Stackmat - it's basically the same as the QJ timer but way more expensive. Either get the QJ or the expensive Stackmat.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

STACK MAT
Pros:
Original for the novelty
Sturdier
Has a second generation to plug into your computer for CCT or Puzzle Timer
Attachable to your Mat
Save your PBs

Cons:
Very expensive on the SpeedStack website
Probably only able to find a cheap one on eBay

QJ
Pros:
Light(may be con)
Comes with box (Idk if Stackmat does too)
Cheap! $10
Minor difference to Stackmat
Comes with a pink version for you who support the research against Breat Cancer
Clear sheet on it

Cons:
Light, so you might accidently slam one hand onto it and send it flying
If you're SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO picky on KOs, might as well not get this.


----------

